# Bagel Heads?



## MAC_Whore (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

  A new “beauty” fad in Tokyo clubs has teens injecting themselves with bags of saline, disfiguring their heads! They call themselves “Bagel Heads” or “bagelheads.”  
 
Full story and pics:   BAGEL HEADS! UPDATE! Link To Mag – More Pictures! GRAPHIC! Seriously weird.  Story Balloon

Is this for real?


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2009)

WTF I hope not.

I will not be injecting my self with anything once that "beauty fad" comes here.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow and Just Wow


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

what ever happened to just having a good personality to make yourself stand out?


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 3, 2009)

...That is definitely NOT normal...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 3, 2009)

Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## crystalclear (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay that is REALLY horrible to look at. I hope it doesn't become widely available here otherwise I will end up poking peoples foreheads.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 3, 2009)

I can understand a tattoo or a piercing, but why would somebody do that to themselves?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2009)

haha dumbasses....


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 3, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha what the hell!?


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 3, 2009)

WTFZORS?

Holy sh*t, and I'm disappointed as well! I thought this was talking about a restaurant! 

Can't they like...DIE from that????


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 3, 2009)

That guy reminds me of:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 3, 2009)

The only thing missing:





Now everytime I eat a bagel, I'll think I'm biting down on some Japanese guys forehead.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ LOL

At least it's very temporary! Apparently it goes down after a day or so, unlike the stupid 56 stars girl. Though this is pretty dumb too.


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_what ever happened to just having a good personality to make yourself stand out?_

 
Come on, this is sooo 1985...


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 4, 2009)

I should not have read this as I was eating a bagel...it was kind of gaggerific.  That will teach me for eating bagels for dinner!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2009)

I opened this up thinking that it was going to be about how theyve made breakfast bagels in the shape of peoples heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Shanti (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL.
I gagged a little. That is hideous.
See how the guy's eye can't even open cuz the bagel keeps it pushed shut!
One of the stupidest body mods ever.
Ever.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2009)

People are morons.


----------



## frocher (Jul 4, 2009)

.......


----------



## BBJay (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't understand. Whose idea was it to take delicious breakfast food and inject the shape into your forehead? I mean was someone just enjoying a bagel one day and thought "hey it would be really neat if I could just put this in my forehead"?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_I don't understand. Whose idea was it to take delicious breakfast food and inject the shape into your forehead? I mean was someone just enjoying a bagel one day and thought "hey it would be really neat if I could just put this in my forehead"?_

 
What are you talking about?  I would die for a waffle forehead and bacon ears!  Breakfast food chic is where it's at.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_The only thing missing:






Now everytime I eat a bagel, I'll think I'm biting down on some Japanese guys forehead._


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What are you talking about? I would die for a waffle forehead and bacon ears! Breakfast food chic is where it's at._


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] ears.


----------



## frocher (Jul 4, 2009)

......


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2009)

woah! why on earth would somebody think this was a good idea?!?!  looks freaky!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 5, 2009)

I mean, serious?!!! What the heck?!?!?!?!


----------



## User35 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to punch once in the head and see what happens. HA ! 

* POW* take that moron ! lol


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 7, 2009)

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 7, 2009)

That is seriously messed up!  You have to wonder how people come up with these moronic ideas.  Seriously...who sits around and thinks I'm going to take a needle, stick it into my skin and then fill it up with salene and make shapes on my face...yah that'll be fun!

I actually saw an episode of the TV show Sin Cities (http://www.showcase.ca/sincities/default.aspx) where guys did this to their balls to make them swell up to the size of baseballs and larger (lots of extra skin there).  It was thoroughly disgusting!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 7, 2009)

I think that this is hilarious, if I ever saw that on someone in my real life I think that I would say "Careful, or it will stick like that!"


----------



## frocher (Jul 7, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_That is seriously messed up!  You have to wonder how people come up with these moronic ideas.  Seriously...who sits around and thinks I'm going to take a needle, stick it into my skin and then fill it up with salene and make shapes on my face...yah that'll be fun!

I actually saw an episode of the TV show Sin Cities (http://www.showcase.ca/sincities/default.aspx) where guys did this to their balls to make them swell up to the size of baseballs and larger (lots of extra skin there).  It was thoroughly disgusting!




_

 
I assume that was before guys started wearing skinnies. 

Imagine shoving two baseballs down those, going on how tight some men wear theirs, I'd be surprised if they managed to get their hands back out..hmmm, or maybe they used shoe horns to pry them down their pants?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 9, 2009)

omg. I clicked on this thread thinking it was for people who loved eating bagels. Like calling someone a crackhead, but for bagels. Well...I used to love bagels. 

Also reminded me of a friend who moved to Texas from the mid-west and thought she had to mispronounce words to "fit in" so she pronounced bagles, without the long "a" sound, but instead like the word bag with a short "a". Baaaag-els.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 9, 2009)

/\ lol....Funny you say that.  There are two words that I consistently have to fight not to mispronounce: bagel and burglary.  Seriously, I don't know what is my frickin' problem with those two words, but I always have to stop and think about it before I say them.  

For bagels, instead of saying bay-g'l, I want to say Bag'l.  For burglary, I want to say buglary (omitting the first r).  It makes me sound so friggin' ridiculous when I say it like that.

OK, off topic question.  Do any of you pronounce the word "crayon" like "cran"?  I have heard a few others who do.  I do and my DH loves to give me crap about it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2009)

Eeek! Now I want to go visit Japan even more...


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, that dumby cannot see out of one eye for 24 hours now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(& yes i say it with the 'b' hahaha)


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2009)

*no words*


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ lol....Funny you say that.  There are two words that I consistently have to fight not to mispronounce: bagel and burglary.  Seriously, I don't know what is my frickin' problem with those two words, but I always have to stop and think about it before I say them.  

For bagels, instead of saying bay-g'l, I want to say Bag'l.  For burglary, I want to say buglary (omitting the first r).  It makes me sound so friggin' ridiculous when I say it like that.

OK, off topic question.  Do any of you pronounce the word "crayon" like "cran"?  I have heard a few others who do.  I do and my DH loves to give me crap about it._

 
Huh, she was the first person I had ever met who pronounced Bagel like that. I asked her once why she said Bagel the way she did, and she said that it was because everyone in her home town told her Texans said Bagel that way and she should try to fit in. I always wondered why she didn't catch on to everyone around her not saying it with a short a. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pronounce crayon cray'on. I know some people who say "crowns" and "cran" too. But then I tend to "over" pronounce words. I tend to add the "w" sound to words like white and whip. Weird.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_Huh, she was the first person I had ever met who pronounced Bagel like that. I asked her once why she said Bagel the way she did, and she said that it was because everyone in her home town told her Texans said Bagel that way and she should try to fit in. I always wondered why she didn't catch on to everyone around her not saying it with a short a. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I pronounce crayon cray'on. I know some people who say "crowns" and "cran" too. But then I tend to "over" pronounce words. I tend to add the "w" sound to words like white and whip. Weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YouTube - Family Guy- Cool Whip ?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ lol....Funny you say that. There are two words that I consistently have to fight not to mispronounce: bagel and burglary. Seriously, I don't know what is my frickin' problem with those two words, but I always have to stop and think about it before I say them. 

For bagels, instead of saying bay-g'l, I want to say Bag'l. For burglary, I want to say buglary (omitting the first r). It makes me sound so friggin' ridiculous when I say it like that.

OK, off topic question. Do any of you pronounce the word "crayon" like "cran"? I have heard a few others who do. I do and my DH loves to give me crap about it._

 
Yep, I say "cran"...nobody really calls me on it though.  I do get made fun of for how I say things like kitten and mitten.  For some reason I make the t's kind of soft, my husband thinks this is hilarious!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Yep, I say "cran"...nobody really calls me on it though.  I do get made fun of for how I say things like kitten and mitten.  For some reason I make the t's kind of soft, my husband thinks this is hilarious!_

 
Mr RR seems to spend his life laughing at me because I've got a "phone voice".  Apparently when I'm on the phone I speak the Queen's English and pronounce my words properly and the second I'm off teh phone I turn into a voice slob.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_YouTube - Family Guy- Cool Whip ?_

 

lol. that really made me chuckle. makes me wanna go watch family guy and eat an ice cream sundae. yummm. does no one else say the "w" in those words? I never really thought about it until someone called me on it a couple months ago.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Mr RR seems to spend his life laughing at me because I've got a "phone voice".  Apparently when I'm on the phone I speak the Queen's English and pronounce my words properly and the second I'm off teh phone I turn into a voice slob._

 
I do the same thing.  lol

BTW, my "professional" phone voice is just as yours is.  lol!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I do the same thing.  lol

BTW, my "professional" phone voice is just as yours is.  lol!_

 
According to him I have a phone voice, a court voice and a work voice which differ.  Apparently my poshest voice is my court voice. 

The sad thing is my phone voice kicks in regardless of who I'm on the phone to, I could be speaking to my mum and she will get the phone voice.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Now I'm hungry...


----------

